# Natural Light in the marsh



## CherylL (Sep 4, 2020)

Rarely there is any trash along the nature trail, but the in the last 2 weeks there have been a few discarded items.  I would pick up, but not wading in the marsh.


----------



## PJM (Sep 4, 2020)

Sad, don't understand why it has to be that way.  We pick up what we can when kayaking.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 4, 2020)

PJM said:


> Sad, don't understand why it has to be that way.  We pick up what we can when kayaking.



When we lived in Denver and went camping off road in the mountains or cross country skiing, the rule was pack it in and pack it out.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 4, 2020)

When I see this, I think city people.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 5, 2020)

Sign of the times.  Little respect for nature.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 5, 2020)

When I see things like that, I wish I was a judge handing out sentences for the offender.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 5, 2020)

On the litter subject, you in the States probably see lots of Macdonald wrappers in the street so why don't they print the vehicle number on the order...?


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 6, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> When I see things like that, I wish I was a judge handing out sentences for the offender.



I wish I could give them an arse kick into the water along with it right when they did it ... then they're all yours.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 6, 2020)

We see a lot of MacDonalds wrappers here, along with BK and KFC to name but a few.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 6, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> On the litter subject, you in the States probably see lots of Macdonald wrappers in the street so why don't they print the vehicle number on the order...?



Nice idea but that wouldn't prove which person in a car littered and could easily be fought in court. I doubt the prosecutor would bother taking stool samples to see which person had the Filet-o-Fish.   (sorry for that image) I know ... maybe if there were cameras everywhere watching everyone's every move. Nah, not my kind of world, forget that.


----------



## PJM (Sep 6, 2020)

Anyone want to help caption this one?



Smart-1 by Peter Martin, on Flickr

Yes, it came home with me


----------



## PJM (Sep 6, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Jeff15 said:
> 
> 
> > On the litter subject, you in the States probably see lots of Macdonald wrappers in the street so why don't they print the vehicle number on the order...?
> ...



Too late!


----------



## CherylL (Sep 7, 2020)

PJM said:


> Anyone want to help caption this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Caption: "Smart water of a dumb drinker"


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 7, 2020)

PJM said:


> Anyone want to help caption this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"The Smart Water Is A Lie!"


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 9, 2020)

PJM said:


> Anyone want to help caption this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Smart Water........Dumb People!"


----------



## nmoody (Sep 9, 2020)

When im out biking or hiking it makes me sad seeing trash on the ground. Normally I pack it up with me and take it but with covid the local park polices are to leave it for now.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 9, 2020)

Ron Evers said:


> When I see this, I think city people.



That’s a very unfair generalization. There are jerks who litter from all places.  As a “city person” who has a lot of respect for nature, I resent your statement quite a bit.  I think the pandemic has provided opportunity/motivation for many more people to visit nature than in the past.  More people = a higher percentage of jerks who litter.  There are a lot of stereotypes out there - of city people and of country people.  I find them all to be pretty negative and divisive.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 9, 2020)

Sadly the human race is a trashy bunch. From the first man to the Roman's to modern man, we leave a lot of trash. 

I don't believe its fair to generalize one segment of the population as being worse then others, but I grew up in a different environment then most of my city friends. Growing up on a farm I developed a kinship with the land, so doing something to harm it just wasn't done. Unless there was a parent, Grandparent or other individual who took the time to instill such values in a city child, they don't see the harm in dropping trash. 

I see this as a moral issue. Laws may penalize  the few who get caught but its unlikely to change the population who would do it. The best we can hope for is for parents to teach their young early to respect the world they live in.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 9, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > When I see this, I think city people.
> ...




I understand your feeling on this subject & respect it.  However, we live in the country just outside Toronto & have good reason to think as I did.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 9, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> ...Unless there was a parent, Grandparent or other individual who took the time to instill such values in a city child, they don't see the harm in dropping trash.



Sorry but despite the rest of your comment, this is just the kind of divisive bs generalization I was referring to.  This applies to all children. They all need to be taught not to litter.  It doesn’t come naturally to those who live outside the city.


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 9, 2020)

PJM said:


> Anyone want to help
> 
> Yes, it came home with me





PJM said:


> Anyone want to help caption this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like that stuff doesn’t work.


----------



## PJM (Sep 9, 2020)

oldhippy said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to help
> ...


Apparently not!


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 9, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Unless there was a parent, Grandparent or other individual who took the time to instill such values in a city child, they don't see the harm in dropping trash.
> ...



If you'll read the whole comment not take parts out of context, I said "I don't believe its fair to generalize one segment of the population as being worse then others". There are some who live in the country, and still don't connect the dots, but generally they aren't the ones who's livelihood depends on the land. Growing up on a working farm or ranch you learn by living it, rather then being taught, respect for the land, the woods, and the wildlife. I wouldn't anymore consider dumping trash in the woods, or on a country road, then I would on your city streets. Regrettably there are a lot of urban/suburban residents that haven't shown me the same courtesy. Over the years, they've littered my property with beer cans/trash, cut fences, damaged crops with ATV's and other off road vehicles, and decimated wildlife populations with unauthorized hunting.

Glad to know that you aren't one of those people, I wish there were more like you, but as I and @Ron Evers  said, sadly there's a lot that aren't.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 9, 2020)

I agree it isn't fair to generalize when it comes to this. I have seen country people leave their piles of empty brass or shotgun shells on the ground when shooting. I have seen city people throw their empty food bags/wrappers on the ground _right beside_ a park trashcan. There are ignorant, uncaring people of all types in this world. There are caring, responsible people from every walk as well.


----------



## limr (Sep 9, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I agree it isn't fair to generalize when it comes to this. I have seen country people leave their piles of empty brass or shotgun shells on the ground when shooting. I have seen city people throw their empty food bags/wrappers on the ground _right beside_ a park trashcan. There are ignorant, uncaring people of all types in this world. There are caring, responsible people from every walk as well.



Exactly.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 10, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > When I see this, I think city people.
> ...



I'm sure Ron didn't exactly mean that ALL city people are like that, he probably just meant that in general there are probably more people in cities than not that have a habit of littering since we constantly see images of sections of cities in the news looking like open land fills so he may be right in that sense. I have seen my share of trash out in the country also. As a matter of fact there's a particular country road that's used by the locals in that area as a dump off to the side of the road, looks terrible and the country just allows it apparently, they do nothing about it. I have a friend that's lived in Florida for a lot longer than I have and sometimes he tells me I shouldn't tell people that I'm from Alabama, as though it's something to be ashamed of due to it's higher than average population of what many people refer to as "rednecks." (every state and country has them, btw) I always quickly remind him in my best southern draw that a Florida redneck is calling an Alabama redneck a redneck. He shuts up and laughs at that point but aside from the joking, we both know that just because we live where we do doesn't make us rednecks, just like being a city person doesn't automatically make you a litter bug. Have a great day.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 10, 2020)

You also get country folk travelling to a city and dropping city litter back in the country.  I'm thinking specifically of MacDonalds, Burger King, KFC wrappings etc, other stuff as well.  I'm a city boy living in the country and see it from both sides.  Regardless of who does it where, it's plain wrong.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 10, 2020)

Space Face said:


> You also get country folk travelling to a city and dropping city litter back in the country.  I'm thinking specifically of MacDonalds, Burger King, KFC wrappings etc, other stuff as well.  I'm a city boy living in the country and see it from both sides.  Regardless of who does it where, it's plain wrong.



Also, kids are notorious for throwing trash out of windows but they're a product of the times. There is a generation of adults that were not taught right, they didn't learn the meaning of respect and so they and their kids go about messing things up for everyone else. We see it all the time in public places, kids being allowed to act as wild as they wish (adults too) and the parents allow it but we dare not say anything about it to the parents for fear of serious backlash.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 10, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > You also get country folk travelling to a city and dropping city litter back in the country.  I'm thinking specifically of MacDonalds, Burger King, KFC wrappings etc, other stuff as well.  I'm a city boy living in the country and see it from both sides.  Regardless of who does it where, it's plain wrong.
> ...




Totally agree.  There's a severe lack of discipline and respect in society now.  The morals and ethics I and my generation was taught and grew up with are sadly lacking today.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Sep 11, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> On the litter subject, you in the States probably see lots of Macdonald wrappers in the street so why don't they print the vehicle number on the order...?


Excellent idea.
I walk my dog in a beautiful little park, every morning, early.  In particular, if it's a Monday morning, it is littered with trash.  What really gets me is a bag of trash surround by garbage overflow-----10 feet away from a garbage can.


----------



## RVT1K (Sep 11, 2020)

I always liked the National Park philosophy of take nothing but pictures and leave nothing but footprints. 

And after spending lots and lots of time in various rural areas, I can state for the record that the hicks can be bigger slobs than city people. The bottom line is that nobody has an excuse no matter where they live.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks like a spirited discussion on litter.  My husband jokingly said that only country people drink Natural Light   Just got back from a few days in the country of Southern MO and saw many houses with lots of trash on their own property.   Only saw 1 beer can on the gravel road to the cabin though.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2020)

Ron Evers said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...





smoke665 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > smoke665 said:
> ...



Just like country folk to think themselves superior to all others.

See what I did there?

It is always the other guy, right?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2020)

Dave Maciak said:


> Jeff15 said:
> 
> 
> > On the litter subject, you in the States probably see lots of Macdonald wrappers in the street so why don't they print the vehicle number on the order...?
> ...



I am always impressed by the generosity of a certain segment of dog owners who willingly leave little green or black plastic bags full of dog crap as gifts for other Park users. so selfless, so generous, so common.


----------

